# Micronet SP906GK



## mitch537 (Jun 29, 2009)

hi there ive just been into a shop and picked up the wireless card as shown in the thread title but i cant get it installed with Windows Vista. When i run the driver setup it tells me it must be run on a windows xp/2000/etc etc system.

Is there anyway i can get it to work in vista so i dont have to go back for a refund? thanks very much!


----------



## mitch537 (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay ive now managed to get it installed by running the setup.exe in windows xp compatability mode. Now i get the "local access only" that i think is pretty common with Vista - ive been browsing forums with no success so far so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

